# Suche günstiges Gaming-Notebook für das kommende GW2 & Tera!



## Drina84 (16. März 2012)

*Suche günstiges Gaming-Notebook für das kommende GW2 & Tera!*

Wunderschönen guten Abend,

wie Ihr bereits der Überschrift entnehmen könnt suche ich ein günstiges Gaming-Notebook für folgende Games: Guild Wars2 & Tera werden hauptsächlich gespielt werden und dies nach NB nicht auf der schlechtesten Grafikstufe. Auch wenn ich bezweifle das man da fündig wird!!

Da ich nun seid Stunden im I-Net suche und suche aber nix günstiges finden kann *außer ab 900 - 2000€* wollte ich euch fragen ob Ihr mir evtl weiterhelfen könntet...

Über das Budget kann ich noch nichts sagen, da wir gerade versuchen unseren alten Gaming-Rechner zu verkaufen und erst dann ca weiß wie viel ich für das NB investieren kann! Sollte aber wenn möglich nicht die 500 - 600€ Grenze überschreiten!

Ich bedanke mich im vorraus!
LG
Eure Drina


----------



## mdtape (16. März 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Gaming-Notebook für das kommende GW2 & Tera!*

ca 900 MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X7813 (MD 97896)

650 MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6815 (MD 97993)


ne gt555m sollte es aber schon sein.
cpu ist meistens nicht limitierend.


----------



## Dr.Bishop (16. März 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Gaming-Notebook für das kommende GW2 & Tera!*

Also mit dem was du ausgeben kannst bzw. willst wird das echt nicht einfach...

Was besseres wie das X6815 wirst du da definitiv nicht bekommen, das ist in der Preis/Leistung schon unschlagbar.


----------



## Drina84 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Gaming-Notebook für das kommende GW2 & Tera!*

Ich hab zB das hier gefunden: MSI EX623GS 

Nur leider find ich den bei Amazon ned wie auch bei Ebay ned .... was haltet ihr den davon?


----------



## mdtape (16. März 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Gaming-Notebook für das kommende GW2 & Tera!*

nein hat leider veraltete hardware.
die 9500m
ist schon als desktop modell nicht mehr brauchbar.
daher lieber nicht.


----------



## Dr.Bishop (16. März 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Gaming-Notebook für das kommende GW2 & Tera!*

Ne......viel viel zu alt 

Wenn ich mir aber jetzt so deine Signatur anschauen, was besseres wirst du weder als Desktop noch als Notebook Variante für 500,600,700€ bekommen 

Brauchbare Gamingnotebooks fangen bei 1000€+ an und bei den Desktops musste auch mind. 850€+ ausgeben.


----------



## Drina84 (17. März 2012)

Die Signatur brauchst ned beachten  wir brauchen halt nen nb damit ich und mein verlobter zusammen gw2 zocken können!! Noch nen Desktop-Rechner wäre einfach zu viel... 

Also gibts keinen für mich der ned gleich nen vermögen kostet?

Edit: mal abgesehen von meinem Budget.. Welchen würdet ihr den empfehlen preis/leistungsmäßig?
Edit2: hat vllt jemand nen gebrauchtes evtl zu VK?  wäre auch ne Möglichkeit


----------



## Patze93 (17. März 2012)

Schau dich mal bei deviltech um die haben Grad ein gutes Angebot mit dem fire dtx


----------



## Drina84 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Gaming-Notebook für das kommende GW2 & Tera!*

Was anderes gibts ned?


----------



## Dr.Bishop (17. März 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Gaming-Notebook für das kommende GW2 & Tera!*

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6815 (MD 97993)

Preis/Leistung Top, was besseres bzw. günstigeres wirst du nicht finden


----------



## pringles (19. März 2012)

Doch http://geizhals.at/de/696429


----------



## Dr.Bishop (19. März 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Gaming-Notebook für das kommende GW2 & Tera!*

Ne eben nicht........ bevor man solche Aussagen trifft sollte man sich evtl. erst einmal die Daten anschauen

Der Prozi des Lenovos ist kleiner, das Display schlechter und glosy und die Grafikkarte hat nur 1gb.


----------



## Alterac (19. März 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Gaming-Notebook für das kommende GW2 & Tera!*

Vram ist eh egal ab 1Gigabyte.
Zumindest macht es erst ab der ca. GTX 570m Sinn.


----------



## hysterix (19. März 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Gaming-Notebook für das kommende GW2 & Tera!*

Also was besseres für den Preis gibt es nicht mit der Leistung.
Suchergebnis zu x6819 - Media Markt


----------



## Drina84 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Gaming-Notebook für das kommende GW2 & Tera!*

Ich bedanke mich an alle dir mir hier geantwortet haben!! 

Werde wohl so nen Medion mal holen, evtl wenn ich Glück habe auch iwo gebraucht... Ich weiß das die danksagung spät eintrifft und dafür großes "SORRY"


----------

